# Pranayama!



## cosmicserpent (Jan 7, 2011)

This helped me sooooo much and continues to. This technique relaxes the nervous system through breathing through alternate nostrils. First close out one nostril with your finger and take a slow deep breath in, then as you're holding your breath, close out the other nostril and breathe out. Then breathe in through the open nostril and repeat. It is so effective and so magical that you will be in for a surprise. Do it for 5 minutes straight and see how you feel.:clap


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

cosmicserpent said:


> This helped me sooooo much and continues to. This technique relaxes the nervous system through breathing from alternative nostrils. First close out one nostril with your finger and take a slow deep breath in, then as you're holding your breath, close out the other nostril and breathe out. Then breathe in through the open nostril and repeat. It is so effective and so magical that you will be in for a surprise. Do it for 5 minutes straight and see how you feel.:clap


Thanks breathing exercises are REALLY relaxing. I feel all relaxed and tingly all over after a 10 minute session. This is a technique I haven't come across before, I'll add this into my routine tomorrow.


----------



## cosmicserpent (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a very old, time-tested technique in yoga to balance the two hemispheres of the brain.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

How can it balance the 2 hemispheres ?


----------



## cosmicserpent (Jan 7, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> How can it balance the 2 hemispheres ?


The rational mind (left hemisphere) is silenced while creativity (right hemisphere) can regain balance with the left. Basically, one no longer dominates the other.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

cosmicserpent said:


> The rational mind (left hemisphere) is silenced while creativity (right hemisphere) can regain balance with the left. Basically, one no longer dominates the other.


Cool, this can come in handy when doing photo shoots, cause u need creativity, not ration. I saw some documentary on discovery once: SOme guy was told to draw a horse, and he did, and it looked like 4 sticks on a rectangle. THen the scientist stimulated through electrodes placed on the skull the right hemisphere and asked him again to draw a horse. The level of detail and accuracy of the drawing was like the person had followed an intense drawing course over a few months, I was amazed.

Anyway, I tried that exercise but I went into hyperventilation after ~1min, I started to get dizzy, my vision got blurry etc. I'll try it again.


----------



## cosmicserpent (Jan 7, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Cool, this can come in handy when doing photo shoots, cause u need creativity, not ration. I saw some documentary on discovery once: SOme guy was told to draw a horse, and he did, and it looked like 4 sticks on a rectangle. THen the scientist stimulated through electrodes placed on the skull the right hemisphere and asked him again to draw a horse. The level of detail and accuracy of the drawing was like the person had followed an intense drawing course over a few months, I was amazed.
> 
> Anyway, I tried that exercise but I went into hyperventilation after ~1min, I started to get dizzy, my vision got blurry etc. I'll try it again.


Take it slow now. To be more clear: slow, light breath in. Do not force. This is the key. Gentle breath in, gentle breath out. Only through the nostrils.


----------

